# Selfmade Feederfutter, aber wie?



## Björn W.(BW) (8. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich hätte mal eine Frage an die Feederspezis unter euch.
Und zwar würde ich mir gerne mal ein Feederfutter selber zusammenstellen weiss aber nicht welche Bestandteile wichtig sind.
Ich würde das Futter wie folgt zusammenstellen:

50% Paniermehl
30% Zwiebackmehl oder Schokobiscuit(dann ohne das Kakaopulver wie unten geschrieben)
20% Speculatiusmehl
plus 100g Kakaopulver pro kg Futter
plus 50g gemahlene Kokosraspeln pro kg Futter

Was haltet ihr davon bzw. was hättet ihr für Verbesserungsvorschläge?

Gruss

Björn


----------



## Adrian* (8. August 2006)

*AW: Selfmade Feederfutter, aber wie?*

Das hört sich doch garnicht so schlecht an, die Kokosraspeln, sind das grobe Stücke?


----------



## Stefan21j (8. August 2006)

*AW: Selfmade Feederfutter, aber wie?*

Was hast du denn mit dem Futter vor?


----------



## DerSchneider (9. August 2006)

*AW: Selfmade Feederfutter, aber wie?*

Kommt drauf an wo du das Futter einsetzen willst,
mach mal ein paar Angaben dann kann man dir helfen
z.B.
Fischart
Gewässer(Art, Tiefe, Grund etc.)


----------



## MelaS72 (9. August 2006)

*AW: Selfmade Feederfutter, aber wie?*

evtl. würde ich noch Aroma hinzufügen. Je nachdem, auf welche Fischart zu gehen möchtest


----------



## DeMax (9. August 2006)

*AW: Selfmade Feederfutter, aber wie?*

Bei dem Paniermehl aber am besten das vom bäcker und nicht vom Supermarkt , das vom Bäcker ist um Längen besser! Als Aroma läuft bei uns im Moment Erdbeer+Kokosraspeln sehr gut, aber die Kokosraspeln sind schwimmen, also wenn der Futterballen sich zu schnell löst, schwimmen sie direkt alle an der Oberfläche!


----------



## Zanderfänger (10. August 2006)

*AW: Selfmade Feederfutter, aber wie?*

Dein Futterrezept klingt geil! #6


----------



## Stefan6 (10. August 2006)

*AW: Selfmade Feederfutter, aber wie?*

Da gibt es Futter Tips:  http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/anfutter.htm  #h


----------



## Björn W.(BW) (10. August 2006)

*AW: Selfmade Feederfutter, aber wie?*

Hallo zusammen!
Danke schonmal für die ersten Tips.
Ich möchte mit dem Futter auf dicke Brassen in einem See fischen.
Der See bzw. die Stellen die ich mir fürs Feedern angeguckt habe sind ca. 2-5 Meter tief.
Das die Kokosraspeln schwimmen weiss ich deswegen wollte ich mir welche im Supermarkt holen und die dann nochmal durch ne elektrische Kaffeemühle drehen weil ich denke das dieser feine Staub das Futter dann einmal geruchlich fördert und auch das Futter aus dem Körbchen schneller austreten kann.

Gruss

Björn


----------



## Junger Dorschler (11. August 2006)

*AW: Selfmade Feederfutter, aber wie?*

ich benutze die immer etwas gröber aber ca so groß ein Popel |supergri


----------



## Pikehunter2006 (13. August 2006)

*AW: Selfmade Feederfutter, aber wie?*

ge, schaust beim ofenloch auf der webseite, do findest oll die feinen fuddersorten un aromas


----------



## Seelachsfänger (15. August 2006)

*AW: Selfmade Feederfutter, aber wie?*



Björn W.(BW) schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Danke schonmal für die ersten Tips.
> Ich möchte mit dem Futter auf dicke Brassen in einem See fischen.
> Der See bzw. die Stellen die ich mir fürs Feedern angeguckt habe sind ca. 2-5 Meter tief.
> ...



sehr wichtig für brassen ist avor allem ein hoher lebendköderanteil. ich nehme normalerweise bei drei litern drockenfutter 0,75 liter maden, 0,25l caster und ein paar zerschnittene mistwürmer.


----------



## FeederSpezi (19. August 2009)

*AW: Selfmade Feederfutter, aber wie?*

Ist wohl ein bisschen spät aber ich kann nur sagen Brassen wollen es so süß wies nur geht.
Am besten noch vanille zucker oder vanille pudding rein.

Und fütter dir doch mal mit dem Hundefutter Names Frolic an.
Darauf beißen Brassen auch wie wild.
Das gute daran ist das den Frolic nur die Klodeckeln runterbringen ;D


----------



## pfuitoifel (19. August 2009)

*AW: Selfmade Feederfutter, aber wie?*

Hallo Björn,
da du ja am Stillwasser angelst soll sich das Futter ja schnell auflösen.Und da gibt es ganz leichtes,gedampftes Maismehl,ich kaufe das immer in einem russischen Supermarkt.Davon mache ich ein Volumendrittel in mein Futter für Brachsen am Stillwasser.
Dann,wie schon zu lesen war,ruhig zwei P.Vanille- oder je ein P. Vanille- und Erdbeerpudding. Noch ne Dose Mais rein,einige Maden und dann mit nem ganz großen Futterkorb massiv anfüttern.Wenn du dann ordentlich Futter eingebracht hast nur noch mit nem ganz kleinen Futterkörbchen angeln oder mit einem kleinen Birnenblei.Durch das Klatschen der großen Futterkörbe lassen sich Brachsen schnell vertreiben.Wenn die Bisse dann nachlassen kannst du ab und ann mal ne halbe Multivitamintablette mit in den Futterkorb drücken,das gibt ne schöne Wolke und macht die Fische wieder aufmerksam.


----------



## RheinBarbe (19. August 2009)

*AW: Selfmade Feederfutter, aber wie?*

Fertigfutter (im großen Sack) ist so günstig, da lohnt es sich nicht wirklich selber Miraculix zu spielen.


----------



## Denni_Lo (19. August 2009)

*AW: Selfmade Feederfutter, aber wie?*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Fertigfutter (im großen Sack) ist so günstig, da lohnt es sich nicht wirklich selber Miraculix zu spielen.



Richtig aber etwas aufpeppen hilft


----------



## Sensitivfischer (19. August 2009)

*AW: Selfmade Feederfutter, aber wie?*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Fertigfutter (im großen Sack) ist so günstig, da lohnt es sich nicht wirklich selber Miraculix zu spielen.



Also vom finanziellen Aspekt her, muss ich dir recht geben, dass es sich wirklich nicht lohnt.#c


----------



## RheinBarbe (19. August 2009)

*AW: Selfmade Feederfutter, aber wie?*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Richtig aber etwas aufpeppen hilft


Jo nen paar Mädchen und ein bisschen Mais rein, evtl. mit Paniermehl etwas strecken.


----------



## Denni_Lo (20. August 2009)

*AW: Selfmade Feederfutter, aber wie?*

Also oich hätte bessere Verwenndung für ein Mädchen  und bei einem Paar erst recht 



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Jo nen paar Mädchen und ein bisschen Mais rein, evtl. mit Paniermehl etwas strecken.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (20. August 2009)

*AW: Selfmade Feederfutter, aber wie?*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> ...und bei einem Paar erst recht ...



Bei einem Paar glaube ich kaum, nur bei ein paar


----------



## Molke-Drink (20. August 2009)

*AW: Selfmade Feederfutter, aber wie?*

Warum wollt ihr es selbst machen?
Ich kann euch zu 99% sagen das es nie so gut wird wie ein hochqualitaives Markenfutter.Und dabei kostest es doch heute schon wenig Geld|supergri


----------



## da Poser (20. August 2009)

*AW: Selfmade Feederfutter, aber wie?*



> Wenn die Bisse dann nachlassen kannst du ab und ann mal ne halbe Multivitamintablette mit in den Futterkorb drücken


Man lernt nie aus, die Sache mit der Multivitamintablette war mir neu.
Werde ich mal ausprobieren, gibt es irgndwelche speziellen Tips dazu? Geschmacksrichtung?

mfg
da Poser


----------



## Doc Plato (20. August 2009)

*AW: Selfmade Feederfutter, aber wie?*

Habe letzte Tage im Baumarkt, in der Poolabteilung, Sauerstofftabletten gesehen, könnte auch gehen. |rolleyes


----------



## Sensitivfischer (20. August 2009)

*AW: Selfmade Feederfutter, aber wie?*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Habe letzte Tage im Baumarkt, in der Poolabteilung, Sauerstofftabletten gesehen, könnte auch gehen. |rolleyes



Das geht bestimmt, schließlich ist das, was die Angelgerätemarken als Pulverzusatz fürs Futter anbieten auch nichts anderes.


----------



## Doc Plato (20. August 2009)

*AW: Selfmade Feederfutter, aber wie?*

Ja, bisken kleinbröseln und ab dafür!


----------



## Matt Hayes (22. August 2009)

*AW: Selfmade Feederfutter, aber wie?*



pfuitoifel schrieb:


> Hallo Björn,
> da du ja am Stillwasser angelst soll sich das Futter ja schnell auflösen.Und da gibt es ganz leichtes,gedampftes Maismehl,ich kaufe das immer in einem russischen Supermarkt.Davon mache ich ein Volumendrittel in mein Futter für Brachsen am Stillwasser.
> Dann,wie schon zu lesen war,ruhig zwei P.Vanille- oder je ein P. Vanille- und Erdbeerpudding. Noch ne Dose Mais rein,einige Maden und dann mit nem ganz großen Futterkorb massiv anfüttern.Wenn du dann ordentlich Futter eingebracht hast nur noch mit nem ganz kleinen Futterkörbchen angeln oder mit einem kleinen Birnenblei.Durch das Klatschen der großen Futterkörbe lassen sich Brachsen schnell vertreiben.Wenn die Bisse dann nachlassen kannst du ab und ann mal ne halbe Multivitamintablette mit in den Futterkorb drücken,das gibt ne schöne Wolke und macht die Fische wieder aufmerksam.


 
Also davon würde ich generell abraten,sofern man in stillem Gewässer angelt.
Sicherlich ist jeder See anders,aber eines ist garantiert: Die Fische bekommen alles und jedes Geräusch mit!
Ich würde deswegen von Anfang an mit einem 20g-Futterkorb,maximal 30g angeln. 
Man wirft einfach das ganze erstmal ohne Haken,5,6 mal aus von mir aus auch mehr wie ja schon gesagt. Und dann eben ganz normal weiter feedern.
Man muss vll. häufiger auswerfen,aber man hat die Garantie dass man die Fische nicht verscheucht und diese von Anfang an am Futterplatz bleiben.

Zum Futter würde ich mal folgendes sagen:
Ich habe mal Futter selber gemacht und das Problem war,wenn man sich die Zutaten beschafft,spich verschiedene Mehle muss man immer eine größere Menge kaufen,d.h. wenn man den Preis der einzelnen Bestandteile adiert und mit dem Fertigfutterpreis vergleicht findet man schnell heraus-es lohnt sich nicht
Wem das aber egal ist und wer einfach nur selber mixen will,der soll einfach das Fertigfutter maufpeppen

MfG


----------



## Rotauge (23. August 2009)

*AW: Selfmade Feederfutter, aber wie?*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Fertigfutter (im großen Sack) ist so günstig, da lohnt es sich nicht wirklich selber Miraculix zu spielen.



Ich spiele nicht nur, ich bin Miraculix :q

Preislich lohnt es sich doch etwas, Fertigfutter wird immer teurer. Und dann hab ich noch meine Spezialmischung, die immer noch sehr fängig ist. Ein weiterer Aspekt, ist der Spass, das Riechen der einzelnen Zutaten, das Eintauchen der Hände ins Futtermehl 

So oder so, Fische sollen gefangen werden.


----------



## Matt Hayes (25. August 2009)

*AW: Selfmade Feederfutter, aber wie?*

Jop
Kannst du vll mal dein Rezept posten oder ist das geheim?
Ich bin zwar wie schon geschrieben eher würd Fertigfutter aber irgendwie hat der Thread wieder meine Lust aufs Selbermachen geweckt

MfG


----------



## nostradamus (26. August 2009)

*AW: Selfmade Feederfutter, aber wie?*

hallo,

ich würde eher ein gekauftes futter als grundmischung nehmen und dies entsprechend verbessern. ist einfacher, günstiger und man kann es eigentlich besser auf das gewässer abstimmen, da man nicht erstmal das grundfutter zusammenstellen muss und dies testen muss. 
ich finde, dass man in das futter noch mit lebkuchenmehl anmischen kann, da besonders brassen darauf stehen. enstsprechend würde ich noch zimt/lebkuchen mit vanille als lockstoff einbauen.##gruß

nosta


----------



## sgm8612 (1. September 2009)

*AW: Selfmade Feederfutter, aber wie?*

Mein Feederfutter besteht aus:

1kg Zwiebackmehl
1kg Tortenbisquit
0,5 kg Coprahmelasse
1 Tüte Caramelpuddingpulver
Etwas Salz und Zucker
Als Nahrungsmittel benutze ich Maden, Caster, Würmer und in süssem Wasser gekochten Weizen.
Futter so trocken anmachen, dass es gerade noch im Korb hält. Verlässt am Grund dann "explosinonartig" den Korb.


Wer Schreibfehler findet, der darf sie getrost behalten.


----------



## f.k. (3. September 2009)

*AW: Selfmade Feederfutter, aber wie?*

Ich nehm meistens:

1 kg Paniermehl
600 g Tortenbiskuit
200 g Vanillezucker
50 ml Lockstoff "Tutti frutti"
2 Dosen Mais


----------



## strawinski (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Selfmade Feederfutter, aber wie?*

also was ist nun besser.....fertiges oder selbsgemachtes? ich meine, zwieback, haferflocken maismehl, vanille kost doch nix....aber wenn ichdie fertigfutter sehe, die kosten dochimmer ei heidengeld oder nicht? ich hab mich bisher immer gescheut die fertigen mischungen zu kaufen, weil da immer horrende preise dranstanden.


----------



## angelverrückter96 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Selfmade Feederfutter, aber wie?*

hab gerade den Trööt ausgegraben und bin noch ein ziemlicher Laie beim Feedern. Ich möchte mir auch gern Futter selbermachen. Stimmt es das Fertigfutter besser ist als selbergemachtes und soll ich Paniermehl lieber selbermachen pder im Supermarkt kaufen


----------



## Borg (15. März 2010)

*AW: Selfmade Feederfutter, aber wie?*



anglelverrückter9 schrieb:


> hab gerade den Trööt ausgegraben und bin noch ein ziemlicher Laie beim Feedern. Ich möchte mir auch gern Futter selbermachen. Stimmt es das Fertigfutter besser ist als selbergemachtes und soll ich Paniermehl lieber selbermachen pder im Supermarkt kaufen



Naja, da wird Dir jeder was anderes erzählen, was besser ist . Ich persönlich hatte auch überlegt, mein Futter komplett selber zusammenzustellen, aber da man die ganzen Zutaten ja auch irgendwie aufbewahren muss, habe ich es mangels Platz gelassen. Hinzu kommt, dass ich bei meinem Händler des Vertrauens für einen 20 kg -Sack sehr guten Futters 25,- € bezahle. Das sind 1,25 € pro Kilo und das Futter kommt frisch aus einer Mühle 2 Orte weiter. Bei dem Kurs und die Frische, mache ich mir dann halt auch nicht selber die Mühe um welches zu basteln. Ich nehme das gekaufte als Basis und je nach Situation wird es angepasst.

Zum Paniermehl: Wenn Du doch Dein Futter selber herstellen willst, dann würde ich mal beim Bäcker meines Vertrauens nachfragen, denn für 1 kg Paniermehl musste viele trockene Brötchen über die Reibe jagen .

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Selfmade Feederfutter, aber wie?*

Also selbstgemischtes Futter oder Fertigfutter...
Das sieht jeder anders.Ist aber, wenn Du öfter fischen gehst billiger,auch wenn Du Markenprodukte wie z. B. v.d.Eynde,Sensas ec verwendest.
Ich verwende verschiedene Futtermehle als Basisfutter,mit Markenprodukten verfeinere ich mir mein Futter auf die Wetter und Gewässersituation.
Ich mische mir mein Futter selbst,aber ob das besser ist.....???futter iss Vertrauenssache.Vertraust Du deín Futter, dann fängst Du auch.


Stefan


----------



## angelverrückter96 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Selfmade Feederfutter, aber wie?*

und was ist mit fertigkaufen? Ist das net so gut
achso ich würde das Futter vielleicht mit M7 Sweet Breams etc. verfeinern halt die Browning Futterserie.
Ausserdem hat mir ein Kompel Top Secret Strong Attack (Flüssiglockstoff) und Top Secret Lockstoffkonzenttrat empfohlen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Selfmade Feederfutter, aber wie?*

Top Secret.....ist net so gut-


----------



## Sensitivfischer (15. März 2010)

*AW: Selfmade Feederfutter, aber wie?*



anglelverrückter9 schrieb:


> ...Stimmt es das Fertigfutter besser ist als selbergemachtes und soll ich Paniermehl lieber selbermachen pder im Supermarkt kaufen



Die Fragen sind schnell beantwortet:
Ein Fertigfutter ist immer ein großer Kompromiss, denn es muss an unterschiedlichsten Gewässern fangen, damit es gekauft wird.
Somit ist es stets ein Allrounder, sprich es kann alles, aber nichts richtig.
Wer vom Anfuttermachen Ahnung hat, sticht jedes Fertigfutter spielend aus.
Fertigfutter hat den Vorteil, dass es meist sehr frisch ist und billiger als die Eigenmischung. Einige sehen den Kostenfaktor anders, aber glaube mir, es ist so.
Wer wirklich in der Oberliga der Futtermischer selbst anmischt, der zahlt unterm Strich mehr, als ein Fertigfutter kostet!
Ich kaufe meine Einzelfuttermehle bei GFP und mache auch schonmal Anfutter im Auftrag von Angelvereinen und zahle
nden Einzelpersonen, da ist man ganz fix bei 3,50 Euro/Kilo reinen Erzeugerkosten, wenn's was ist, kostet's was.
Andererseits ist es eben auch geil zu erleben, wie man bei einem Hegefischen den Setzkescher auffüllt während der Nebensitzer nichtmal mehr nen Hauch von einem Biss bekommt, obwohl er auch angefüttert hat, einfach göttlich.:q
Du weißt nach ner halben Stunde schon, die Sache ist gelaufen, egal was der nebenan macht, für den ist die Sache so gut wie gelaufen, der könnte Nutten an die Schnur hängen, er wird nichts mehr fangen, kann genauso gut nach Hause gehen.
In solchen Situationen wird einfach klar, dass Anfutter alles ist und nur selten nichts!

Dein Paniermehl kaufst am Besten bei deinem Bäcker, wenn er nen guten Preis macht ansonsten hier, weil die so viel pro Tag verticken, dass es wohl nirgendwo frischer und besser ist:
http://www.gfpangelbedarf.de/


----------



## Borg (15. März 2010)

*AW: Selfmade Feederfutter, aber wie?*



anglelverrückter9 schrieb:


> und was ist mit fertigkaufen? Ist das net so gut



Hallo Kollege, liest Du eigentlich auch, was man Dir schreibt?



			
				Borg schrieb:
			
		

> Hinzu kommt, dass ich bei meinem Händler des Vertrauens für einen 20 kg -Sack *sehr guten Futters* 25,- € bezahle. Das sind 1,25 € pro Kilo *und das Futter kommt frisch aus einer Mühle 2 Orte weiter*.....Ich nehme das gekaufte als Basis und je nach Situation wird es angepasst.



Ich würde es weder schreiben, noch selbst verwenden, wenn ich für mich persönlich die Qualität nicht für sehr gut befunden hätte .

Natürlich heisst das nicht automatisch, dass jedes gekaufte Futter auch sehr gut ist! Ausser mit der "Hausmischung" meines Händlers, habe ich noch Erfahrung mit Futter von Zammataro und Wielco gesammelt. Beides sehr gute Futterhersteller, aber im Endeffekt halt doch etwas teuer. Wobei ich zum Verfeinern meiner Basis nach wie vor Produkte von Zammataro (z. B. Schwarzer Peter) verwende.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## angelverrückter96 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Selfmade Feederfutter, aber wie?*



> Hallo Kollege, liest Du eigentlich auch, was man Dir schreibt?


ich meinte damit Paniermehl..


----------



## markus_rgbg (14. April 2014)

*AW: Selfmade Feederfutter, aber wie?*

Hi Ich möchte gerne auf große Brassen in der Naab bei Regensburg gehen, kann mir jemand Tips geben bezüglich welches feederfutter und Köder?

Bisher schwöre ich auf Tauwurm


----------



## Carphunter2401 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Selfmade Feederfutter, aber wie?*

Hjg drescher  futter, nl, brassem  oder aktiv. Ins futter ordentlich caster, maden, würmer, das sind dann auch deine Köder


----------



## Fr33 (15. April 2014)

*AW: Selfmade Feederfutter, aber wie?*

Jaja.... die Angler und ihr Futter. Ich habe da auch lange Zeit nen Hehl draus gemacht und nach einigen Jahren gelernt - dass es nicht DAS Futter gibt sondern für jedes Gewässer und jede Situation theoretisch ein anderes Futter herhalten muss..... im Frühjahr darf es nicht zu deftig sein... im Spätsommer und Herbst schwimmen dir die großen Weissfische davon, wenn nicht genug Partikel etc. dabei sind....

 Ich habe es wie Borg mit dem selber mischen versucht - da ich dann aber von Bisquitmehlen bis versch. Brotmehlen usw. alles lagern müsste bin ich auf fertige Mischungen umgestiegen. GF Paulus, HJ Drescher usw. haben gute Sorten im Sortiment die meistens aufs Einsatzgebiet passen und durch Zugabe von Wasser (mehr oder weniger), aufpeppen durch Lockstoffe und Farbzusätze etc. auch schnell an die eigenen Gegebenheiten angepasst werden können!


----------



## Oliver  Bonkamp (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Selfmade Feederfutter, aber wie?*

Das sehe ich genauso wie FR33. In der kalten Jahreszeit (kaltes Wasser/ Winter/ Frühjahr) ein eher mageres Futter mit herben Gewürzen fischen und in der warmen Jahreszeit ein defitgeres Futter mit mehr Partikeln, gröber und in die süße Richtung. Habe auch bei GFP oder FischMix bestellt. Bei FischMix hatte ich den Vorteil, dass ich aus verschiedenen Mehlen auswählen konnte, die man mir dann frisch und fertig gemischt nach Hause geschickt hat. Jeder hat das so seine Philosophie, aber um die Fertigmischungen, wo ich nicht weiß was drin ist, mache ich mittlerweile einen Bogen.

Petri
Bone


----------



## Potti87 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Selfmade Feederfutter, aber wie?*

Naja Fertigmischungen hin oder her, sind im Grunde genommen auch nichts anderes als Selbstgemixt und vom Aufwand des machens viel einfacher zu handhaben. 

Allerdings vergessen viele bei dem ganzen Futterhype, das die Konsistenz beim Anmischen eigentlich viel wichtiger ist.

mfg Potti


----------



## fischlein 05 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Selfmade Feederfutter, aber wie?*



Potti87 schrieb:


> Allerdings vergessen viele bei dem ganzen Futterhype, das die Konsistenz beim Anmischen eigentlich viel wichtiger ist.
> 
> mfg Potti


100% Zustimmung #6
Denn was nutzen die besten Zutaten , wenns dann nur Pampe ist.


----------

